# Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza III



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey everybody,
December 9 will be here before you know it. Mark your calendar now for the Morgantown (PA) Show. It is held at The Holiday Inn, 6170 Morgantown Rd, Morgantown, PA. Yeah, that's alot of "Morgantowns".  The show will feature slot cars, die cast, model cars and racing memoribilia. There will be a Model Car Show/Contest this year. ECHORR will again host an SS race. Door opens at 10am; 8:30 for early birds. For more info contact [email protected].
If you've never been there, this is the one show you don't want to miss!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Love this show.It has all my little car needs.Slots,models and diecast.Slot car track for racing and this year a model contest also.Bob Beers,Kevin McEvoy and I will be there.See you all at "The Event". Tom Stumpf


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wouldn't miss it for my own funeral. looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

*3 days to go*

3 more days . till the morgantown show the event over 80 table filled .
don't miss this one sun 12-9-2012


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yo, all the best folk in the region showed up this time. there were more vendors, more racers(two tracks) and lots of buyers, plus a Santa with elf! if ya coulda ya shoulda.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

al - shoot me a message @ [email protected] so I can contact you off the board.

kevin mcevoy


----------

